# ZoneMinder



## Speedy (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone. 

I just spent 3+ hours trying to build ZoneMinder in Gentoo. Every time I patched/fixed an issue next one popped up. Has anybody built it successfully in FreeBSD? It is marked as broken in FreshPorts, I'm wondering just how broken it is. Maybe I should install Bluecherry's Zoneminder in a virtual machine instead ...


----------



## Speedy (Dec 29, 2013)

Alright, I did create a VirtualBox image running Linux with latest ZoneMinder. Now VirtualBox fails to build in FreeBSD ... 
Edit:
Missing option in kernel config.


----------

